# Sheding



## olympus (Oct 28, 2007)

My tegu has recently experienced some sheding problems. She has had a spoty shed. What can i do to restore her sexxy?


----------



## Repton (Oct 29, 2007)

Raise the humidity, spray it twice a day. This should help.


----------



## COWHER (Oct 29, 2007)

try a luke warm bath fill it so the Tegus feet are still on the ground so it doesn't have to swim constantly. Then leave em in there for bout 30 minutes. A few days of that and the stuck shed should come right off. But definitely monitor the humidity because to little moisture and ya get shed problems too moist and, like my lil guy Barbossa, he gets foot rot :cry: good luck :lol:


----------



## olympus (Oct 29, 2007)

*thank you*

Thanks guys appreciate it.


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 29, 2007)

Dang I was late, yes you can keep the cage damp but not too damp. A spray of water can help on this, just don't over do it.


----------



## Repton (Oct 30, 2007)

More than glad to help olympus.


----------



## greentriple (Oct 30, 2007)

what's over doing it?


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 31, 2007)

You don't want it tacky, just damp, wet is no good.


----------



## Mvskokee (Oct 31, 2007)

also what type enclosure is it in, if it is in a screen top try ptting foi or a towel over most of it that will help keep in humidity in


----------



## greentriple (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok, so temps are up, cage is dry, how the heck do you keep the humidity up in a hot cage in a desert climate (southern CA). I spray 1Xday, but it does not seem like enough.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 6, 2007)

You could try to spray it more or you can cover the top half way.


----------



## olympus (Apr 25, 2008)

Not too long ago I spoke to Bobby about my sheding problem and he informed me to use cod liver oil this was the result


----------



## Harveysherps (Apr 25, 2008)

Cod liver oil is good for mites also. Nature's Mist Reptile Spray is good to use also. Man that is a really pretty Tegu and set up. The little girl is sweet too. I'm the proud dad of 3 boys because of trying for girls. LOL


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 25, 2008)

olympus said:


> Not too long ago I spoke to Bobby about my sheding problem and he informed me to use cod liver oil this was the result



That is awesome bro!! I never had much faith in the whole fruit thing. The Cod liver oil makes much more sense.

She is also looking very sexy!!


----------



## olympus (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks, oh yeah that's my son... The whole fruit thing never stuck with me either since my tegu doesn't eat any fruit... The cod liver oil really treated the problem; the skin basically all came off in a little tegu coat. Even the whole tail sheded.


----------



## Harveysherps (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry about the boy girl mix up. Either way he is still a good looking kid.
I don't think the fruit things is all that good either. The ones I had wouldn't eat fruit. They wanted meat. They were visious little creatures when they were hungry but tame as kittens when they were full. I also used peat moss in their cage so I never had any shedding problems. But I can understand how some people have problems. My weather is usually humid anyway. Dryer climates I'm sure would have problems. But from the looks of it the cod liver oil is the way to go. I've used it on snakes to kill mites. Never thought of using it for shedding problems in lizards. Learn something new all the time.
I used to use Aloe Vera gel on my Monitors. That does a good job too. Just plain Aloe Vera it works wonders .


----------



## dorton (Apr 26, 2008)

Awesome,glad it worked for you. Nice pics too. I'll have to give that a try next go around.


----------



## olympus (Apr 26, 2008)

No problem.... Trust me try it that stuff makes their skin shine and also I have seen a great improvement in my tegus defication...


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 26, 2008)

Enlighten me. Did you rub it on him or give it to him orally?? I'm guessing rubbed but you said it helped in defecation?? We've rubbed on olive oil to stuck shed on their feet.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 27, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> Enlighten me. Did you rub it on him or give it to him orally?? I'm guessing rubbed but you said it helped in defecation?? We've rubbed on olive oil to stuck shed on their feet.



It is added to the ground turkey, and fed once a week.


----------



## dorton (Apr 27, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > Enlighten me. Did you rub it on him or give it to him orally?? I'm guessing rubbed but you said it helped in defecation?? We've rubbed on olive oil to stuck shed on their feet.
> ...



Thanks, I was curious myself!


----------



## Harveysherps (Apr 27, 2008)

Heck I thought you were rubbing it on them. LOL


----------



## olympus (Apr 27, 2008)

No it has to be given orally. A tablespoon in or on the food. In the turkey and on the rat. When i feed my tegu a rat I place the rat in a container a pour the tablespoon of liver oil on the rat. Close the container, shake it a serve..


----------



## Harveysherps (Apr 27, 2008)

Maybe I need to get me a shot of it then. I may have to try that with some smaller lizards . Do you think it would bother say a gecko. I've got one that just won't shed good no matter what.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 27, 2008)

olympus said:


> When i feed my tegu a rat I place the rat in a container a pour the tablespoon of liver oil on the rat. Close the container, shake it a serve..


OOH!! That could be messy! I feed them their rodents in a bowl in the kitchen like a dog. They tend to play with their food and throw/drop it a few times.

Every day or once a week?


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 27, 2008)

I love how they look like little gloves! LOL

Good information to try in the future if ever needed. Glad your girl is doing good.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 30, 2008)

I finally found cod liver oil at GNC. Man that stuff is hard to find!! It's mostly in capsule form. One drug store had the liquid in mint flavor. I didn't think the Tegu's would appreciate mint flavor.


----------



## dorton (Apr 30, 2008)

They had it in capsules and liquid at walamrt here.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 30, 2008)

dorton said:


> They had it in capsules and liquid at walamrt here.


Wal-Mart only sells capsules up here. Maybe it's more of a "Southern" thing?


----------



## dorton (Apr 30, 2008)

good enough reason for me :cheers


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 30, 2008)

Beer and cod live oil??? You never know!! :mrgreen: :crazy


----------

